# Class rules for the Autofest drags!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok I'm gonna keep the rules simple like last time.


Stock JLTO: 
These must be all stock parts with the exception of slip on silicon rear tires, front tires may be ground, and wheelie bars may be added.

Stock Xtraction: 
Same as Stock JLTO

Unlimited Autoworld/Johnny Lightning: 
Any JL or Aw slotcar, anything goes!

Defeat it you own it: 
I'll try to have a car ready to go for this. I'll build a "modified" JL or AW car and you can bring your modified JL or AW car any slotcar. If you defeat me 2 out of 3 my car is yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Craig.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Don't forget about the rules!!!!!!!!! I have a custom to finish. HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!


----------

